# Question of Off Shore Tackle OR-12 Planer Boards



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

Several years ago I bought my first boat and all I have been fishing for is Perch, but when I bought the boat I went out a purchased Off Shore Tackle OR-12 planer boards (one right and one left).

I never took them out of the box until today.

Looking at it, it looks like I need to buy the OR-12TF Tattle Flag Upgrade Kit and further not sure what else I may need.

Anyone use these and if so was it difficult to do the upgrade?

Also, if anyone knows of any trolling clinics coming up where you can bring in your equipment and learn how to use it, that would be nice. I know, find a friend who knows how to troll and take them out.

Thanks,

Dale


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Dale we are doing a walleye clinic on the 9 and 10 of February the info is in the lake erie discussion page under the stickie section its called walleye wisdom. We go over a to z for lake erie fishing you can call or text me if interested. Hope to hear from you. BD

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll look it up in the forum. Can we bring our equipment or is this just classroom only?


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

If your referring to the boards yes you can bring them and we will help you put them together. Thanks Gary

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## adepinet (Jul 25, 2010)

Personally I like the tattle flag set up that you can buy from bottombouncer.com. I believe there a little cheaper and a lot easier to adjust minus the micro allen wrench they give you. I'm sure Gary can help you with any questions you have with the boards though. Those guys put on a great seminar. Aaron


----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

The upgrade kits came in the mail today and had both of them re-done in about a half an hour.

They look really sweet, but guess I'll probably have to purchase some extra springs. They don't look like they would last that long. 

Perhaps I can get of these at a hardware store.

I already have the wire, beads, extra screws, nylon bushes and rubber bands for a quick repair per a posting by Hetfieldinn.

Thanks to all that assisted on this.

Dale


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

chardoncrestliner said:


> The upgrade kits came in the mail today and had both of them re-done in about a half an hour.
> 
> They look really sweet, but guess I'll probably have to purchase some extra springs. They don't look like they would last that long.
> 
> ...


Yep, you can definitely find those springs online and at hardware stores.. Although I've noticed that particular size gets sold out often.. Go figure!


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

instead of buying the whole upgrade kit you can save yourself money and only buy the parts you need to upgrade your boards. If you buy the upgrade kit half the parts are what you have already .


----------

